# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  dimmer στην θέση διακόπτη

## tzitzikas

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω εναν διακόπτη τοίχου με dimmer. Απο όσο γνωρίζω ο διακόπτης κόβει ον-οφφ την φάση. Τα dimer αυτού του τύπου πως συνδέονται?Ξερω οτι τ5α dimmer μεταβάλλουν την τάση. Θα πρέπει να κόψω και τον ουδέτερο?
Εχετε να προτείνεται κάτι καλό? Είδα στο ιντερνετ κάτι τέτοιο και μου άρεσε 
http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....roductid=16658
http://www.alifragis.com.gr/full_product.php?prod_id=D-2000&page=1

----------


## Costis Ni

Θα το συνδέσεις όπωσ ακριβώς είναι ο διακόπτης, έχει τις ίδιες επαφές.
Αλλά εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις κάποιο ωτίμμερ που να μην έχει λειτουργία on-off (δηλαδή, όταν θές να ανάψεις να ντιμάρεις πάντα), γαι να ζήσουν και οι λάμπες πολύ περισσότερο (οι λάμπες στο άναμμα καίγονται). Κάπου έχω διαβάσει μάλιστα οτι έτσι κρατάνε 5 φορές περισσότερο.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Απο την στιγμη που γραφει "χωρις επιπλεον καλωδια", δεν χρειαζεται ουδετερο.
Ο διακοπτης χρησιμοποιει 2 καλωδια. Την φαση και την επιστροφη προς το φως. Θα σου εχει συμβολα επανω για τη εισοδο και εξοδο της φασης.
Υπ' οψην οτι ΔΕΝ κανει για λαμπες οικονομικες και ηλεκτρονικους μετασχηματιστες.

----------


## kpetros

*Costis Ni*  , μηπως εννοεις να ΕΧΕΙ on/off ? λογικα σκεπτομενος , η υπαρξη on/off δεν διαφερει απο εναν κλασσικo διακοπτη :S

----------


## FILMAN

> Θα το συνδέσεις όπωσ ακριβώς είναι ο διακόπτης, έχει τις ίδιες επαφές.
> Αλλά εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις κάποιο ωτίμμερ που να μην έχει λειτουργία on-off (δηλαδή, όταν θές να ανάψεις να ντιμάρεις πάντα), γαι να ζήσουν και οι λάμπες πολύ περισσότερο (οι λάμπες στο άναμμα καίγονται). Κάπου έχω διαβάσει μάλιστα οτι έτσι κρατάνε 5 φορές περισσότερο.



Ναι, και με τα λεφτά που θα δώσεις στο ρεύμα θα αγόραζες 100 λάμπες.

----------


## xinoulis

πρεπει να δεις αν ο διακοπτης που εχεις ειναι αλε ρετουρ γιατι πρεπει να παρεις το αναλογο dimmer

----------


## katmadas

> Θα το συνδέσεις όπωσ ακριβώς είναι ο διακόπτης, έχει τις ίδιες επαφές.
> Αλλά εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις κάποιο ωτίμμερ που να μην έχει λειτουργία on-off (δηλαδή, όταν θές να ανάψεις να ντιμάρεις πάντα), γαι να ζήσουν και οι λάμπες πολύ περισσότερο (οι λάμπες στο άναμμα καίγονται). Κάπου έχω διαβάσει μάλιστα οτι έτσι κρατάνε 5 φορές περισσότερο.



Λογικα θα ενοεις οτι ο διακοπτης του ειναι οταν γυρνας τερμα αριστερα το ποτενσιομετρο και κανει "κλικ"
Γιατι χωρις διακοπτη δεν εχω δει πουθενα....
Ισως γιαυτο να σου λεει και ο φιλιππας οτι θα πληρωνεις ρευμα περισσοτερο...

----------


## tzitzikas

> Απο την στιγμη που γραφει "χωρις επιπλεον καλωδια", δεν χρειαζεται ουδετερο.
> Ο διακοπτης χρησιμοποιει 2 καλωδια. Την φαση και την επιστροφη προς το φως. Θα σου εχει συμβολα επανω για τη εισοδο και εξοδο της φασης.
> Υπ' οψην οτι ΔΕΝ κανει για λαμπες οικονομικες και ηλεκτρονικους μετασχηματιστες.



Η επιστροφή βασικά είναι ο ουδέτερος. Ο διακόπτης νομιζω (εχω καιρο να δω) κοβει μονο τη φάση και το αλλο καλώδιο που παει στην λαμπα ειναι ο ουδέτερος. (για απλο διακόπτη). Δεν νομιζω να κοβει και ουδετερο ο διακοπτης.
Costis Ni ειναι αληθεια αυτο για την  ζωη της λαμπας. Εχω φτιαξει ενα dimmer που το χρησιμοποιω σε λαμπα 200βατ απλα τωρα μετακομιζω και θελω στη θεση το διακοπτη. Την λαμπα την ειχα απο το 2003 περίπου και καηκε πέρισυ. Και το δουλευα σχεδον καθε μερα. και μαλιστα η λαμπα χαλασε οτα την μετακινησα λιγο και κοπηκε μτο συρματακι μεσα απο την ακταπονηση προφανως τοσα χρονια.
FILMAN γιατι υποστηρίζεις οτι το dimmer δεν κάνει οικονομία. Απο όσο ξέρω ρυθμίζεις την τάση και άρα την ισχύ που καταναλώνει η λάμπα.΄Τουλάχιστον αυτο το dimmer με triac που ειχα φτιάξει αυτο έκανε. Εκτος αν ενοεις την τιμη του dimmer. κάπου στα 15Ε έχει. και θα ειναι dimmer για λάμπα σαλονιού που θα είναι συχνα αναμένη και μάλιστα σε χαμηλή ,ισχύ γιατι δεν θελω πολυ φως στο σαλόνι.

----------


## Costis Ni

Ναι αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ

Filman είσαι υπερβολικός. Το πολύ 99.

----------

